# which model/year is this?



## mike1101 (Aug 26, 2014)

looking into buying a used Cervelo from a friend. he bought it from a friend..... heres what i know the original purchase price was around 6k about 5 to 7 years ago or more. it was resold to my friend for 4200 about 4 or 5 yrs ago and hes offered it to me for 800. i am trying to figure out exactly what year and model it is. it has absolutely no markings on it. thanks for your help


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's genuine it's a pretty antique specimen - from 2000 maybe?

Do you really need an old TT bike?

Just googled. Looks like this 2002 model with some parts changed. MSRP $1,599.

2002 Cervelo One - BikePedia


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Where are you getting the prices of 6k and 4200? The msrp was way lower. Is that in lira?
I even think 800 is a bit steep for a bike that old. That said, it's cool to see!


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Bike Blue Book


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Your friend might throw in those pedals for an extra $300.


----------



## mike1101 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I thought the numbers were a little far fetched. It sounds like he was misled and ripped off. No I do not need a TT bike. The frame is almost the exact measurements as my current dinosaur ride, planned to swap the bars and ride. Hes giving me (if I buy) a new trainer (200) pump, helmet, cleats, and shorts for 800. I really dont need the "extras". I may pass on it now that I have some solid info.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know if it applied back then when that Cervelo was made, but the frame serial number includes the year of manufacture as part of the serial.


----------

